# EZBoard posts have been imported



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It looks like the old posts from the EZBoard have made the trip over to this new board. You will notice that the authors of the posts from the old board are labeled as "guest". This isn't a problem, just an artifact of importing the database. 

The good thing is that now all of the posts are searchable through the search engine here. Should make it easier to find the info you are looking for.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Everything turned out nice !


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am glad to see everything moved over! Great Job Chris!

I like the new logo too!

It feels great to be part of something so good.

Thanks to everyone who have already signed up over here, your (free) membership means a lot to us as it shows we are doing something you like. We understand there are many other places to visit but we are glad you took the time to make us a regular stop on your internet browsing routine!

Your comments and suggestions are welcomed.

Welcome home.

Scott


----------

